# Holga snaps from Greece



## Meysha (Aug 8, 2005)

Testing out the Holga in Greece, I managed to not completely destroy the film. Yay! :cheer: They're not exactly Snapshots in my eyes, but coz I never knew if they were going to work out or not, I stuck em here.
I'm just so proud that these photos turned out at all. Despite a huge light leak on one of the pics - but hey that happens. Now I've put a roll of colour MF film in the Holga and I can't wait to see how they turn out.

So here they are...... I present to you.... Greece through the lens of a Holga! :cheer:

1. 






2.





3.





4.





5. (some of you might recognise this, coz I posted a colour version of this winery lookout a little while ago, but it was from a slightly different angle)





6.





7. And lucky last... the Temple of Zeus.





Thanks for looking, and feel free to leave any comments or critique.


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

These kick ass, Vicky. :thumbup: I am really partial to the first and second ones. 

Nice series, good work!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 9, 2005)

LOVE view#6!  Good Holga application.


----------



## snownow (Aug 9, 2005)

They rock  Great shots


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 9, 2005)

Those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Greek (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks like you went to Santorini?


----------



## Meysha (Aug 10, 2005)

Yep! Santorini was excellent! I absolutely fell in love with the place. But I wouldn't want to stay there for too long - too many tourists.... and the wine I had there wasn't very nice. But ah well. The buildings were amazing!


----------



## Alison (Aug 10, 2005)

Really nice series. I love #2 & 6. Makes me want a Holga now!


----------

